# Looking for ferret kits in the uk



## ofthedarkmoon (Jul 30, 2011)

I am a ferret breeder from Prague, Czech Republic. Small hobby ferretry "of The Dark Moon" you can check my website **Ferretry** , American Ferret Association member. I am looking for two kits with england bloodlines in their pedigree. One black eyed white hob and one cream/champagne jill. Both pets/ show potential with knows parents, grandparents and great grandparents. They will be used for breeding in the future. If you have some nice kits for me please contact me at [email protected]


----------

